# Walking Sticks



## Bigapple (Jan 21, 2012)

I live in the UK and just about to take up the craft of walking stick making. Where I live I am pretty lucky and can get my hands on Ram Horns not in quantity but enough to keep me going therefore I am looking to buy, scrounge or by any means tools that are required for straightening, bending, compressing or bulking and shaping horns.
I would appreciate any help I can get.


----------

